# Peep Sights



## tilliejack (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey guys I am 16 years old, and I have been bowhunting for 1 year. I was woundering, I have a peep sight that divides the string into 3 sections, just a regular peep sight. It has already been installed. Well heres the question will my local bow hunting shop be able to take out that one, and put in a angular peep in replace of it. Angular as in the one that divides the string into 2 sections and that has rubber tubing coming off of it.

Can they switch them out or will they have to restring the whole entire bow whats the deal???

Also whats the average price to get your bow restringed at your local hunting shop?

KEEP IN MIND THIS IS A COMPOUND BOW!


----------



## tilliejack (Feb 11, 2006)

Nevermind called my local pro shop they said they could do it.


----------

